# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة عجمان الحديثة ....منهاج امريكي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## scientific

السلام عليكم :
اريد اسال عن مدرسة عجمان الحديثة اللي تتبع المنهاج الامريكي في عجمان اذا في وحدة تعرف معلومات عن المدرسة تخبرني اي معلومة تعرفها عنها بالنسبة لكفاءة التدريس والانشطة .
وخدمات المدرسة والادارة والكادر التدريسي وجنسيات الطلاب واخلاقهم.والباصات.. في مشرفة للباص ولا ؟

الرجاء اللي عدها اي معلومة عن المدرسة تخص اي شي عن المدرسة تخبرني وما تبخل عليه واكون شاكره الها والله يجزيها الخير..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## scientific

uuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## scientific

انتظر ردودكم .........

----------


## scientific

uuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## scientific

uuuuuuuuuup

----------


## عنقود العنب

هلا اختي 

انا اللى اعرفة ان في كاميرات في المدرسة 

وفي مشرفات بالباص 

والدراس عندهم افضل من المدرسة الوطنية (ولدي في المدرسة الوطنية )(ولد حميتي في عيمان الحديثه )

بس احس الطفل بشكل عام يتعب م كثر الواجبات والامتحانات 
وبسئل حميتي وبرد لج 

ا ن شاء الله

----------


## اسرار

انا بعد افكر ادخل ولدي السنه اليايه نفس المدرسة وياريت اللي عند معلومات تفيدنا.

----------


## scientific

> هلا اختي 
> 
> انا اللى اعرفة ان في كاميرات في المدرسة 
> 
> وفي مشرفات بالباص 
> 
> والدراس عندهم افضل من المدرسة الوطنية (ولدي في المدرسة الوطنية )(ولد حميتي في عيمان الحديثه )
> 
> بس احس الطفل بشكل عام يتعب م كثر الواجبات والامتحانات 
> ...


انه بعد اولادي في الوطنية بس ابه انقلهم مدرسة زينه مب بالتدريس بس انه اريد اخلااااااااااااق
تعبت وانه اسال عن المدارس كيف احصل مدرسة فيها التزام بالاخلاق وتشدد اداري

----------


## scientific

uuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## النسيم البارد

حبيبتي عيالنا كانوا فيها ونقلناهم احسن حد يتكلم حق الفلوس بس فيها التدريس يعتمد عليج الامتحانات من اسرار المدرسه ماتشوفينه يطلعون الولد بمستوى عكس مستواه والمدرسين نفس الجنسيه كل واحد يدافع عن الثاني والمديره مريم الشعالي مسلمتنهم كل شي وهم لاعبين لعبتهم وشوا اقول بعد كل شي عكس الي بتشوفينه اول ماتزورينهم

----------


## اخت اخوي

uuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## هدوؤ البحر

أنا بنتي في الصف الأول مرتاحة في المدرسة من انشطتهم المتنوعة مشاركات الطلبة في الاذاعة ويهتمون بالطفل جدولهم الدراسي مرتب استقبال المدرسات لأولياء الأمور وايد ممتازة تعليمهم والكتب حلوة وأقصات المدرسة وايد مريحة ما تضغط عليك
يستقبلون مكالماتك ، يوجد في كل باص مشرفة وعند عودة الطفل لازم اتسلم الطفل بيد الخادمة أو الأهل ما طحطة وتروح .
ملابسهم حلوة بنسبة لي لا تعليق على الملابس.

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## ursoul

لو سمحتو حد يخبرني عن المدرسة

----------


## همس السحر

اللي بعرفو من زوجة أخوي المدرسة ممتازة في التعامل مع الطلاب وأولياء الأمور وتدريسهم ممتاز معظم اللي هناك مصريين وبياخذو حصة موسيقا وفي أساتذة ومعلمات بيدرسوا التأسيسي

----------


## عنقود العنب

مدرسة بصراحة فيها ا نضباط وتدريسهم اكثر من ممتاز 

وفي مشرفين بالباص 

واحذرررررررررررررررررررررررو من المدرسة الوطنية زباااااااااااااااااااااااالة بتعامل والتدريس

----------


## ursoul

شو جنسيات المدرسات الانجليزي

----------


## حزن المشاعر

السلام عليكم[CENTER]
انا جربت المدرستين عجمان الحديثه أحسن من الوطنية مليون مرة
أنا أضم صوتي لاخت عنقود العنب بصراحه الوطنيه زباله في التعامل والتدريس وتقفيل البيبان
والغش في الامتحان وتمييز عيال الأداريين على باقي الطلبه أنا نقلت عيالي عجمان الحديثة ومرتاحه وايد
السنه واللي في الوطنيه يتشكون من القرارت الفاشله 
والسموحه

----------


## دموع غالية

انا ولدي فيها من سنتين الحمد الله ممتازة مرتاح ولدي من المدرسة كلهم يقولون مدرسة الوطنية زبالة مب شي تدريسهم

----------


## ام السنافر

السلام عليكم

هلا اختي ان شاء الله افيدج
اختي ادرس عيالها هناك وما شاء الله تمدح فيهم وفيه عنايه من الاداره والمدرسين والمشرفين
بس اهم شي انج اتا بعينهم باستمرار وتتواصلين مع المدرسه

----------


## bissanza

للرفع

----------


## ursoul

للرفع

----------


## حفيدة الأمجاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مدرسة عجمان الحديثة من أفضل المدارس من ناحية تربوية وتعليمية.. النظام فيها شديد والدراسة مكثفة، لكن الطلاب يطلعون بنتايج ممتازة إذا التزموا. الإدارة متعاونة وما يقصرون لو أي طالب أو ولي أمر عنده أي مشكلة أو استفسار. كون أغلبية المدرسين مصريين ما يعني ان التدريس فيها مب زين. أنا أعرف ناس حطوا عيالهم في مدارس كل المدرسين فيها بريطانيين واستراليين بس ما كان التدريس زين... نصيحة لجميع الأخوات لا تحكمون على مدرسة بجنسيات المدرسين

ونصيحة للأخت "........."... مب حلوة في حق أي انسان ان نذكره بأسلوب سلبي، بالذات إذا هذا الإنسان بنت بلادنا... أنا اشتغلت مع مريم الشعالي في أول سنتين للمدرسة وما شفت منها إلا كل اهتمام وحرص على المدرسة وطلابها اللي تعاملهم مثل عيالها.. وهي مب مسلمة الموظفين كل شي، بالعكس هي متابعة كل صغيرة وكبيرة في المدرسة... وماشي تغير من أول سنة لين الحين بدليل ان اختي حطت عيالها في المدرسة من أول سنة وهم لين الحين هناك وفعلا المدرسة مطلعتنهم باحسن مستوى... تعامل كل اللي يشتغلون هناك ما تغير إلا للأحسن

نصيحة ثانية.... يا أخوات المدارس كلها فيها الزين والشين... والموضوع أساسا سؤال اخت عن مدرسة عجمان الحديثة... مش مقارنة بين المدارس... مثل ما نصون نفسنا لازم نصون مدارسنا وسمعتهم

وفي الختام...أتمنى للجميع التوفيق.. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## صفاء النور

الغاليين بغيت اسال اي المراحل التعليمية فيها?؟

----------


## Um Ahmadoh

عيالنا الحمد لله يدرسون في مدرسة العمداء الدولية وهذي بنفس المنطقة اللي فيها عيمان الحديثة ، بس تعليمها حلو وتعاملها زين من سنتين وما افكر انقلهم لان المدرسين زينين ومتفهمين الطلاب

----------


## amona2

الله يسر لج والله انا بعد ادور لولدي وا نشاء الله بنحصللهم الافظل

----------


## مواليد2010

انا عن نفسي عيالي في الوطنيه من 3 سنوات في البدايه ما ارتحت للمدرسه بس ماشاء الله عيالي شاطرين وتدريسهم ما عليه كلام لم تشوفين ولدج في الكي جي ون ويكتب اسمه بالانجليزي والعربي وحافظ جميع الحروف والارقام والالوان والاشكال الهندسيه وعشر سور من القران من غير كل حرف مثلا A يعطونهم apples/ant/air/تقريبا يمكن 10 كلمات لحرف aويتعرف ويوصل والعربي نفس الشي مثلا أ أرنب /أسد/وهكذا وتمارين واحاديث المدرسه ووايد تحسنت عن العام لان عندي قريد ون وكيجي تو فشوف التحسن ووايد من ناحيه الهيئه التدريسيه والكتب والنظام والنظافه والانظباط وتقبل كل الاقتراحات (على فكره انا يوميا اودي عيالي واييبهم يعني اي ملاحظه اعطيهم يتقبلون)يعني صراحه اللي نقدوا الوطنيه يمكن ما حبوا النظام اليديد بالعكس لصالح عيالنا وباجر بسيل بسألهم عن السنه اليايه والرسوم وطبيعة الكتب والمناهج والمدرسات تقريبا مصريات والانجليزيي بكستانيات الابتسامه ما تفارقهم وحاضرين ويساعدون وماشاء الله انا اول باول ادرس عيالي رغم اني متخرجه من الجامعه بس وايد اشياء تعلمتها وياهم وشكلي هههههه انا اللي بستوي تب في الانجليزي 
ابا وحده تعطينا معلومات اكثر عن المدرسه الحديثه مثلا قريد 2 كيف دراستهم (بس انا ما اعرف يمكن الحديثه افضل ما جربت)

----------


## مواليد2010

للرفع

----------


## الــــصدى

للرفع

----------


## مواليد2010

للرفع

----------


## حزن المشاعر

> انا عن نفسي عيالي في الوطنيه من 3 سنوات في البدايه ما ارتحت للمدرسه بس ماشاء الله عيالي شاطرين وتدريسهم ما عليه كلام لم تشوفين ولدج في الكي جي ون ويكتب اسمه بالانجليزي والعربي وحافظ جميع الحروف والارقام والالوان والاشكال الهندسيه وعشر سور من القران من غير كل حرف مثلا A يعطونهم apples/ant/air/تقريبا يمكن 10 كلمات لحرف aويتعرف ويوصل والعربي نفس الشي مثلا أ أرنب /أسد/وهكذا وتمارين واحاديث المدرسه ووايد تحسنت عن العام لان عندي قريد ون وكيجي تو فشوف التحسن ووايد من ناحيه الهيئه التدريسيه والكتب والنظام والنظافه والانظباط وتقبل كل الاقتراحات (على فكره انا يوميا اودي عيالي واييبهم يعني اي ملاحظه اعطيهم يتقبلون)يعني صراحه اللي نقدوا الوطنيه يمكن ما حبوا النظام اليديد بالعكس لصالح عيالنا وباجر بسيل بسألهم عن السنه اليايه والرسوم وطبيعة الكتب والمناهج والمدرسات تقريبا مصريات والانجليزيي بكستانيات الابتسامه ما تفارقهم وحاضرين ويساعدون وماشاء الله انا اول باول ادرس عيالي رغم اني متخرجه من الجامعه بس وايد اشياء تعلمتها وياهم وشكلي هههههه انا اللي بستوي تب في الانجليزي 
> ابا وحده تعطينا معلومات اكثر عن المدرسه الحديثه مثلا قريد 2 كيف دراستهم (بس انا ما اعرف يمكن الحديثه افضل ما جربت)


__________________________________________________ ______
إختي مواليد 2010  إنتي تشوفين مدرسة الوطنية زينه لأن عيالج صغار كانت زينه لكن اللحين سامحيني المعلم يقعد بالساعة يغشش عيال الإدارة وما بحدد لكن لي صديقة عانت وايد ومازالت تعاني لو كانوا عيالج مع عيالهم كان عرفتي للأسف اللي مسكوا الإدارة من جديد ضيعوا الأمانه وأختي
بنتها في الأول الإبتدائي كأنها ما درست في حياتها والمدرسين كل شهر يتبدلون دخليج إلا هالمدرسة
سكروا موضوعها لأنها ضاعت خلاص والأمانه مفقودة فيها يكفي الإستنزاف اللي فيها كل شي بفلوس حتى لبس الرياضه مع انه مدفوع مقدما وبزيدج من الشعر بيت ترا اللي ماتعرفونه إنه الأخ شعبان هليل راح المنطقة يطلب زيادة الرسوم على اولياء الأمور للعلم هالزيادة كانوا يبونها السنه مب السنه الياية مع انهم زايدين الرسون 30 % لكن المنطقة تقريبا رفضت والعلم عند الله الله يعينكم بس وفي قسم البنات يقصون ظفور البنات أوينظفونها ما أعرف لكن بدرهم حتى هالشي بفلوس .... وااللي يقول عجمان الحديثة ما نعرف شي عن الامتحانات بالعكس مستواهم نعرفه اول باول وبصراحه عجمان الحديثة ممتازة بكل شي كفاية المعامله الحلوه .
والسموحه

----------


## *أم شهد*

فيدونا اكثر خواتي بمعلومات قيمه عن المدرسه

----------


## *أم غلاية*

الكل يمدح مدرسة عجمان الحديثة...
وان شاء الله بودي بنتي فيهاا...
بس بغيت اسالكم هل هي تعتبر خاصه ولا حكومه؟؟
وشو الرسوم فالسنه؟؟
يسلموو

----------


## شما : )

هلااااااااااا وغلاااااااااااااااا

خواااتي انا بعد بغيت اعرف رسوم الصف الثالث كم ممكن.......

----------


## ما يكبرني لقب

خواتي كم رسوم التسجيل لكيجي تو ومتي يبدا التسجيل

----------


## شما : )

للرفع

----------


## #..Lamar..#

كم تكاليف كيجي ون ؟

----------


## عيمانيه

بسيطه اتصلي بهم و اسالي

----------


## banota.a7

http://education.theemiratesnetwork....hool_1029.html

هالموقع فيهـ ـ اسعار المدرسة وكانها وتيلفوناتهمـ ـ ...

----------


## #..Lamar..#

مشكوووووورة

----------


## nice world 20

موفقات خواتي
بس ياريت حد يخبرنا عن موقعها بالضبط

----------

